# It's finally here !



## Capt. Derek Lechler

My favorite time of the year, water temps have dropped and the fish are feeding. Slipped the old stinky waders on yesterday evening, and headed out with a buddy to check a few spots. First two spots produced 0 but the tide started moving and the third spot was the charm. Loads of bait and the trout and reds were right behind them. Caught and released 20+ trout and 6 reds, kept a few more for dinner. Caught all of them on the Thumpin Mullet. If you want in on some good fall fishing give me a shout 832-724-2288.:texasflag

Capt. Derek Lechler
832-724-2288
[email protected]


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Wed and Thurs report. " Family Fun"*

Due to the Houston Texans bye week my brother Shane finally had a few days off and got to head east and get in on some Fall fishing. We headed out Wednesday afternoon to catch some bird action and get some fish for his freezer. We ended up with 15 or so specs and a ton of sand trout but we had a blast. We had a minor set back when my 10 year old son ended up with a hook buried in the back of his head. I won't say who hooked him LOL. He was a trooper, he toughed it out and let me do the fishing line trick and pop it out. Few drops of blood along with a couple of tears we were back at it. Chased a few more flocks of birds and now the sun was setting so we headed for the house. Once we got home Shane wanted to go floundering so we dropped my kids off and loaded the floundering gear. We got our limit after a couple of hours. After a few hours sleep we were up at 5:30 and at it again. Shane said he wanted to catch some redfish, so we slipped the waders on and headed to the ramp. It took a little searching but we found a few schools of reds. We got our limit and then chased a few birds around the bay. All in all it was a great trip.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Friday the 25th report*

Today I had Casey and Matt from Katy. After a short chat on the phone it was clear these guys did not want to chase flocks of birds around the bay. This was music to my ears, for 2 reasons. It was blowing N 20+ and I hate fishing out of the boat. So I new we were in for a good day. We headed East hoping to get out of the wind but no luck 15 - 20 NNW. the first spot I wanted to try had plenty of bait so we gave it a shot, 2nd cast from Matt and a blow up. The action never stopped. We caught fish at every spot we stopped at, even in a 3 ft chop. We threw top water from daylight til 2:30 and had action the entire time. We ended up the day with 9 in the box but let several more go. We caught 25 or so on the day and had a ton of blow ups. Casey and Matt, thanks again I had a great time. I have a few Fridays open in the next few months. If you like wading and chasing trophy trout give me a call 832 724 2288.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Pic2*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Mowdy C -25*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Quick scouting trip*

Headed out this morning to do a little scouting for a trip I have on Friday. Wind was calm and the tide was super high. I got to hit a few spots before the wind started howling S 25+. Managed a few fish, most on top water. I some how managed to catch the biggest blowfish I have ever seen. Caught it on a thumpin mullet. That sucker was pretty **** scary looking. I had several more blow ups and missed a 24" trout when she stuck my spook into my wading belt. Oh well I was going to release her anyway. All in all it was a good trip. If you like to wade fish for trophy trout give me a call.
:texasflag

Capt. Derek Lechler
832-724-2288


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Blowfish*

Blowfish


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Blowfish*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*Stringer*

Stringer


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler

*This morning*

The things you miss by sleeping in


----------

